# Mahindra 4530 Problems



## jamesfcannon

Mahindra 4530
I have a 2013, Mahindra 4530 with 45 hours run-time and it's been kept in the barn. It has several what I refer to as "kill-switches” that must be engaged before the electrical system will permit the engine to start. For instance, the PTO must be disengaged: the PTO clutch lever must be disengaged; the transmission must be in neutral; the brakes must be "on"; etc. Ever since the tractor was new, on several occasions I had to "slam" the PTO lever forward before it made contact with the "kill-switch" sufficiently for the "system" to let the engine start. A slight adjustment was made to the PTO lever and everything was okay.
It has been sitting in the barn for many weeks and just recently I attempted to start the engine. With all lever in their proper setting, I turned the ignition switch to “start” and nothing happened! I tried this for several times with no success. I let it sit for a few weeks and tried the same procedure with no success. My neighbor suggested that I check the fuses as a last method?? I did and the starter fuse (35 amps) was “blown” I replaced it and tried to start the engine. There was a noticeable sound as if the starter solenoid had engaged, but nothing else happened, EXCEPT THE STARTER FUSE WAS BLOWN. I replaced the fuse and tried again with the same results.
I have discussed this with the owner of the organization from which I purchased the tractor and ‘we’ are delayed in getting a maintenance man out to repair the tractor due to sickness, but the owner voiced an opinion that he did not think that the starter was faulty since it only had been used for 45 hours? I’m at a lost since my experience with Mahindra is very limited. But if it was an automobile, the starter would be my first guess.
Does anyone have an opinion??

Thanks,
Jim Cannon
______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
UPDATE
Finally got the Factory Technical Representative involved - - - the problem was the starter!
Jim Cannom


----------



## Fedup

If it were an automobile, I doubt there would BE a fuse in the start circuit. Tractors have survived since their inception without one. While I support the concept of using relays to supply battery voltage directly to the starter solenoid, as most modern tractors have adopted, but fuses(in my opinion) are an unnecessary source of problems. 
Granted, Mahindra tractors have some issues with electrical systems. The problems do vary somewhat by series, but I doubt that any series are exempt. 
Yours is evidently still covered under warranty, so I'm sure you will have this taken care of eventually. Unfortunately, the warranty stops a year after purchase. The problems don't.


----------



## bobfreeman

I also have had problems with my Mahindra 4530 pto safety switch. Since it was new in 2015 I've had to slam the rod forward in order to engage the pto safety in order to start the engine. How do I adjust the rod so i can fix this? Tractor won't currently crank.


----------



## SidecarFlip

Why not just jumper the switch and call it good.


----------



## bobfreeman

How do I do that?


----------



## SidecarFlip

Piece of insulated wire and 2 male spade ends.


----------



## pogobill

If you have to "Slam" the rod to engage the safety switch, perhaps there is an adjustment on the switch to slide it closer to the rod so that it engages without the excessive effort. I have adjustable switches on my garden tractors, and also have a switch or two that have the trigger button squashed or warn. Some method of building up the switch to engage, or replacement of the switch may be in order. As annoying as safety switches can be, it's never a good idea to by-pass them unlees you are actually just doing a little troubleshooting.


----------

